# Ansys & Abaqus



## أحمد رأفت (30 يونيو 2012)

أيهما أفضل Ansys or Abaqus


----------



## أمين بكري (14 سبتمبر 2012)

أنا أعمل على الاباكوس واعتقد انه جيد لم اجرب الانسيس


----------



## الصدرياني (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الاباكوس يحل مشاكل صعبه الحل بالانسس..واكثر كفاءه....انا اعمل على الانسس


----------



## sam19815050 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

Abaqus 
ونا شغال ansys 
وكل يوم فى جديد


----------

